# Vivarium sealant suitable for beardie home



## KXC (Sep 30, 2007)

What type of sealant (or silicone is it) should I use for sealing all the joints inside my Beardie's new viv.

What words should be on the the tube and what must I avoid? 

I am a total numpty when it comes to DIY - I thought caulk was what you used to write on a blackboard!!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the best / most common one used is aquarium sealant. 
You can use others but need to make sure they're non toxic and are completely dried and fume free before putting anything in there,


----------



## KXC (Sep 30, 2007)

I heard it mentioned that it must not be the type that is anit-mould - true? 

Should it be clear or white or doen't that matter?


----------



## mitch2028 (Aug 18, 2007)

use clear silicone from a diy shop. doesnt have to be aquarium as many people think


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I used B&Q's own exterior sealent
someone said you shouldnt use ones with fungicides, my BD and snakes have been in their viv's for over a year now with no affects, just make sure its completly dry and ALL fumes have gone.


----------



## KXC (Sep 30, 2007)

*(I have searched the revious threads for this common question and here are things I need to know after reading them, god I am thick!!)*

Okay I have seen clear sealent for sale as well as white and coloured. ANy problems with white or coloured?

Also (now showing my total inability for DIY) would one tube do a 4ft x 1.5ft x 1.5ft viv or would I need to tubes?

Please forgive my viv virginity. I see loads of tubes available all over the place but I'm worried about picking up something wrong because there are tons of tubes in all the local DIY and I would hate to spend a fiver+ when a couple of quid would be just as good (they even have some in Poundland but I am afraid of getting the wrong stuff). 

No matter what I spend I don't want to posion the poor little sod and I will always ensure whatever I use is 100% dry.

So basic instructions on what to look for and what to avoid will set my (over anxious) heart to rest. I promise to stop bugging you guys now. : victory:


----------



## horndog (Apr 21, 2007)

hi there 1 tube should do the job but if its only a £1 get 2 just to be safe!!!!: victory:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Aquarium sealant is stupidly expensive, just use bathroom silicone. It does the trick, just make sure you leave it at least 48 hours before you put anything in the viv as it stinks!
I used it in mine and they are fine


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi, 1 ube of silicone will do about 4 o 5 4 foot vivs, unless u cover everything in it! :lol2:.
I use brown myself cos i think it looks better. The pound shop is a wonderful place:Na_Na_Na_Na:.
Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

I got a tube of aquarium sealant (clear) for £6 it's sealed a 3ft viv and have half left 

Aquarium Silicone Sealant CLEAR or BLACK in 310ml tube - eBay Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Oct-07 14:11:32 BST)


----------



## KXC (Sep 30, 2007)

the-tick said:


> I got a tube of aquarium sealant (clear) for £6 it's sealed a 3ft viv and have half left
> 
> Aquarium Silicone Sealant CLEAR or BLACK in 310ml tube - eBay Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Oct-07 14:11:32 BST)


I love the arty picture of the tube in front of an aquarium in that listing. :grin1:

I think it may well be a clear (or white) sealant of some kind that I buy that does not say it contains fungicide but it seems that it may be okay, from what has been said, if it states it is anti-fungal? But I will try to find one that does not mention fungus at all.

Thanks guys, my options seem to be a lot wider (and cheaper) than I first thought.


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

Can i just guys that I can use any sealant so lonh as its left long enough to dry totally and no fumes?
Planning on making a hide for my gecko but ont me in use till xmas so plenty of time


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

A better pic of that sealant 









And a link to the tech specs for the sealant http://www.absealantsltd.com/silirubaq.pdf


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

Bump anyone, asking my Oh to get some sealant, just to check I can use exterior or bathroom sealant in a viv as long as it been left long enough?
Cheers


----------



## KXC (Sep 30, 2007)

^^^^ I'd be interested in the answer to the above question.

My viv is now put together and ready to seal. :smile:


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

I went ahead and got some bathroom and kitchen white silcone sealant to make my hides, its gone rock solid and theres no smell at all


----------



## KXC (Sep 30, 2007)

vicky1804 said:


> I went ahead and got some bathroom and kitchen white silcone sealant to make my hides, its gone rock solid and theres no smell at all


 Thanks for that, gonna see what I can get today.


----------



## snakehead (May 21, 2007)

use hi mod silicone,let it cure b4 puttin beardie bak: victory:


----------

